# AMD Athlon II X2 240 OC Issues



## Guerrilla (Dec 26, 2009)

I recently purchased a AMD II X2 240 (2.8 Ghz) AM3 CPU. I stuck it in a ZOTAC GF6100-B-E AM2+/AM2 motherboard a week or two ago. It ran great but I decided to see if I could get a little more out of it and decided to OC the CPU by changing the frequency (the only possible with this crappy mobo) from 200 to 230. It ran great until today when I tried to boot my computer up.

The computer hangs for about three seconds until it boots me to a screen (in broken English I might add) about my CPU frequency and asked me to change it. It wasn't clear (no thanks to the aforementioned broken English) and gave me the option of starting Windows in Safe Mode or going back to BIOS. I decided to go back into BIOS and change the CPU frequency down to 225. This, of course, worked and I thought little of the issue until it surfaced again after I shut down my computer.

I turn it back on and it gives me the same vague message about my CPU. I decided to do a experiment and raise the CPU frequency back up to 230 and lo and behold, the system boots perfectly. At this point, I've become irked and began looking around the net for answers. Unfortunately, I found nothing and merely resumed about my tasks.

Cue my shutting down my computer and restarting it a hour or so later. The message pops up again and I'm forced to lower the CPU frequency back down to 225. I immediately restart and change it back up to 230 via BIOS. Strangely, I'm unable to do so without the message being shoved down my face. What's even more worrying is that I'm now getting the same issue with my CPU frequency down at 225.

This leaves me here. I'm without a single clue as to what is happening and I'm begging to panic a bit. Is my CPU slowly dieing or is it my motherboard being a hunk of junk? Something else? Any suggestions? I'm running Windows XP 32-Bit with 2GB of RAM if this information is needed.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of your PSU?


----------



## Guerrilla (Dec 26, 2009)

It's a Corsair TX650.


----------



## mweber83 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm unfamiliar with that board, but it sounds a bit flaky.

Also, what kind of cooler are you running? What kind of temps have you seen under full load (Prime 95). What exactly are you doing when this error comes up? Is it rebooting on its own and then displaying this message...or just upon a cold boot?

Have you tried any BIOS updates?


----------

